# ff labor timeline, please!!



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, I hate kidding!! My stomach is always in knots the whole time. Today I have a first timer. Her ligaments were completely gone this morning. No other sign of impending labor so I let her out to graze. She wanted to go back to her stall around 2:00 and since then has been uncomfortable and acting weird--sitting on her bottom, staring into space, etc. No goo, no "real contractions" with pushing. But I can't remember how long this lasts in a first timer. Can someone give me an approximate timeline??


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

She was also shifting her weight on her feet, so I gave her 10 cc of calcium gluconate orally and then 2 hours later, 10 more cc. It is very wet outside, so I don't know if her bones hurt or her feet are sore from walking on wet ground.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I am not very experienced, but I believe when the ligs are gone, labor *should* start within 24 hours  Good luck!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

She just popped out a 6.5 pound girl and 7 pound boy with absolutely no trouble!! I didn't even catch the first one it was out so quick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, glad all is OK.

Dip their cords in iodine and make sure they find the teat and latch on.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I had forgotten that they are absolutely miserable for several hours before labor the first time. She is pretty small so I just knew that she would have some trouble having them. She had the first real contraction at 11:30 and by 12:30 both babies were up and nursing, cords already dipped in iodine. She squatted to have them. I haven't seen that before. Most of our does are pretty dramatic, laying on their sides and screaming!! This one did great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all went well.

Rule of thumb is, no more than 30 minutes per kid, once true pushing labor begins.


----------

